# Flat band length ?



## hicklife1989 (Aug 16, 2014)

How do you determine how long to cut your flatband to tie to fork been looking around forum cant find what im looking for


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Youtube us you're best bet bro, not the easiest to explain without you seeing how to do it lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> Youtube us you're best bet bro, not the easiest to explain without you seeing how to do it lol


Or the first 10 results if you Google "how to determine slingshot band length".


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I ment the wrap and tuck lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Take your draw length

Divide that number by 5 ( Assuming 500 % elongation of the latex )

That's your working band length

Now add 1 1/2 to 2 inches to that number .

That will be the length you cut them at .

Example :

A 3O inch draw length divided by 5 gives you a 6 inch working band length . Adding another 1 1/2 inch gives you a band cut of 7 1/2 inches .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video on the topic.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I completely agree with treefork, Simple-Shot also has a video of band cutting, that goes step by step on how to determine band length

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

